# ClickSTAR pen



## sofaraway (May 14, 2010)

So manage to get myself a ClickSTAR pen yesterday, it's the new cartridge pen for Lantus. Just wondering if anyone else uses it and what you think of it?

My first thoughts are I think I like it a bit better than the autopen24 but still doesn't match the Novopen.


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2010)

Hadn't heard of it Nikki. I've never been that keen on the Autopen 24, quality just not as good as my novopen so have never really trusted it (although it is obviously working! ) How many units can it deliver?


----------



## sofaraway (May 14, 2010)

Neither had I until yesterday, when i was given it. It goes up to 80 units in 1 unit increments, 

Will try and find a pic and post a link


----------



## shiv (May 14, 2010)

wow, this sounds great. i shall be bugging my doctor about it soon!


----------



## sofaraway (May 14, 2010)

http://smr.newswire.ca/media/articles/172/cache/600_x_68_clikstar_photoen600w.jpg

Mine is sliver and blue though,


----------



## PhoebeC (May 17, 2010)

Im on Novopens.

I love the name of yours though 

xx


----------



## NiVZ (May 17, 2010)

These do look interesting, and come in three colours







Might have to ask DSN about these so I can stop getting told off about jamming my lantus cartridges into my Humapen's 

NiVZ


----------



## Smit (May 17, 2010)

I use a solostar pre filled pen for lantus. Use to use autopen and wasn't that keen but recently got the prefilled one and works ok for me. I have tried to attach a photo, lets see if it works. x


----------



## Smit (May 17, 2010)

Woo it worked, sorry its so big!!  x


----------



## NiVZ (May 17, 2010)

According to the official Press-Release, the ClikSTAR is the re-useable form of the disposable SoloSTAR pen.

Have a look here:

http://en.sanofi-aventis.com/binaries/20090930_clikstar_en_tcm28-26430.pdf

NiVZ


----------



## sofaraway (May 18, 2010)

I have been using this pen since thursday and I have to say I think I am going to stick with it. It is slightly bigger than the autopen but I like being able to control the speed of insulin being injected.


----------



## Northerner (May 18, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> I have been using this pen since thursday and I have to say I think I am going to stick with it. It is slightly bigger than the autopen but I like being able to control the speed of insulin being injected.



Ooh! That's my big grips with the autopen - it just fires the stuff straight into you! Might have to ask for a clickstar next prescription...


----------



## NiVZ (May 19, 2010)

Asked my DSN and they don't have any 

Going to request one from GP on prescription tonight 

NiVZ


----------



## NiVZ (May 21, 2010)

Hello,

Just heard back from GP and these aren't available on prescription (at least in my surgery/pharmacy) until July.

At the moment the only way to get one is direct from a rep or DSN 

NiVZ


----------



## Glenda49 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Clikstar pen*

Hi there.  I've just been given the Clikstar and I HATE it!  Up to now I've been using the Novopen and an Owen Mumford pen for Lantus.  The Owen Mumford was OK, but I loved the Novopen.  Sleek, metallic and very slim. Both pens fitted into a very discrete case which went into a small handbag or a pocket easily.  Now I'm lumbered with a tacky looking plastic contraption which is huge, and comes in a boring black case which - when I've got both pens I need in it - has no room for the needles.  How stupid is that?! Realistically I have no choice, and my diabetes is better controlled with the new insulin (Insuman Rapid) but if I have to do 5 injections a day I want to use a nice looking pen. The Sonofi aventis website says that they consulted with thousands of diabetics in the design of this thing.  Well, they certainly didn't consult me!


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 2, 2010)

I use the same as you Smit and was on the same one as you before too but I didn't get on with the chunky monkey of a pen!! I like the SoloStar as its nice and light to use....

Bernie xx


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 2, 2010)

Glenda do you like the Lily pens? Just wondering if so maybe you could use humalin S?

I definatly prefer Novopens but do like the clikstar over the autopen24, and the clickstar has gotta be better than the disposable pen that insuman comes in?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 2, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Glenda do you like the Lily pens? Just wondering if so maybe you could use humalin S?
> 
> I definatly prefer Novopens but do like the clikstar over the autopen24, and the clickstar has gotta be better than the disposable pen that insuman comes in?



Geek alert!


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Geek alert!



 just a bit hehe


----------



## Smit (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi Getcarter, I lile the solostar also. I think its very similar to the novapoen. I hated the autopen 24, but used it for years as it did the job. I don't think the lantus people will ever create a pen as good as novapen. The solostar is as good as it gets i think, although i have not seen this new clickstar yet, but if its big and chunky i don't want it.


----------



## katie (Aug 11, 2010)

I need to get one of these and stop using the disposable Lantus pens - must be more green


----------



## sofaraway (Aug 11, 2010)

yeah especially if you are still using those horrible white disposable ones! I remember the photo of them in your fridge from before you went to Oz. 

the only problem i found the other night was when i unscrewed the needle the cartridge bit got loose and the plunger went back, lucky I noticed really.


----------



## SAM (May 25, 2012)

*Sam*

I wish I could get a Clickstar or any other pen for use with Insulin Glargine that registers more than 40 units.  At present I've been given an Autopen 24 that only goes to 40.  So I now have to inject twice as I need 52 units.
I used an Autopen a few years ago and found it a bit unreliable - and with use the scale of units rubbed off.


----------



## Copepod (May 25, 2012)

Welcome to the forum SAM.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2012)

SAM said:


> I wish I could get a Clickstar or any other pen for use with Insulin Glargine that registers more than 40 units.  At present I've been given an Autopen 24 that only goes to 40.  So I now have to inject twice as I need 52 units.
> I used an Autopen a few years ago and found it a bit unreliable - and with use the scale of units rubbed off.



Hi Sam, welcome to the forum  The Clickstar for use with lantus/glargine goes up to 80 units in 1 unit increments, ask your GP for one  I think Autopens are universally disliked!


----------



## T1Life (May 28, 2012)

I've been using the Clikstar for under a year now, the Autopen 24 was horrible and I had really bad bruises from it. Went to my DSN and she gave me 2 on the spot (i'm sorry for those that don't have easy access to one, fingers crossed you get one soon)

The thing with the Clikstar is the size of it, its double the thickness of the Autopen, however I soon got use to it and I appriecate that I can control the injection flow.

I like that my Lantus is not in a disposable pen, as my Novorapid is disposable and I hate that I have to throw the pen away.


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2012)

T1Life said:


> I like that my Lantus is not in a disposable pen, as my Novorapid is disposable and I hate that I have to throw the pen away.



No need to use disposable pens for novorapid - why not get a novopen 4 or an echo?


----------



## T1Life (May 29, 2012)

Doh, I always thought Novorapid could only come in disposable pens! I will ask my DSN when I next see her


----------



## lauraw1983 (May 30, 2012)

I've had the Clikstar for my lantus since diagnosis (well since I started on insulin 6 months ago)

It is chunky but I haven't known anything different yet! I would like it to be smaller, the smaller the better for carting all this stupid diabetes stuff around!!!


----------

